# Literature or books on the cognitive functions?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, I've read like 10 MBTI books and am a VIP member on this site for God's sake. I understand the basics of MBTI very well, and even have an okay grasp on the functions. However, I am looking some literature that is very detailed and goes into LENGTHY EXPLANATION on the cognitive functions. I mean, I've found plenty of literature on mbti alone, but it seems to hell to find something mostly dealing with the functions. Can any of you recommend any good literature on the 8 functions?


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you asked Eric B.? His posts make me think he'd have a good list...


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

carl jung - psychological types


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

For more basic treatments (though pretty detailed):

Berens: _Dynamics of Personality Type: Understanding and Applying Jung's Cognitive Processes_ (Understanding yourself and others series)
Nardi: _8 Keys to Self-Leadership_
Hartzler: _Functions of Type_
Haas & Hunziker: _Building Blocks of Personality Type_
Quenk: _Gifts Differing_
Lenore Thomson: _Personality Type: An Owner's Manual_


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Bookmarked


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Eric B said:


> For more basic treatments (though pretty detailed):
> 
> Berens: _Dynamics of Personality Type: Understanding and Applying Jung's Cognitive Processes_ (Understanding yourself and others series)
> Nardi: _8 Keys to Self-Leadership_
> ...


Isn't Gifts Differing by Isabel Briggs?

P.S. Did you mean "In the Grip" by Naomi Quenk?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Since it's on "basic treatments" (_Was that Really Me_ is a little more advanced; on the inferior); I meant the one I had there. Just got the authors mixed up in the moment (Quenk is usually involved in the books with Myers, such as the MBTI Manual itself).


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh gotcha. I looked it up, "In the Grip" is mainly about dealing with stress/anxiety I realized


----------

